# Vendetta or Rc18b



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

they both look cool but i can't decide which one to buy. I would like to hear which on eyou guys think is better.


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

The Associated car has more hop ups available. Which one can you get parts for in your area? That is one thing that you should think about.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Go with the associated. It is faster does not break like the others and most hobby shop/mail order will have parts for them !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah I just bought a vendetta, the radio and receiver would not work. I installed a futaba radio and receiver, it now works fine. Its fun but cheap. My buddys got a rc18 with buds dabuggy body, now thats cool. the rc18t is way better than the vendetta. But i SMOKE my buddy with my stock mini t pro!!!! It all depends on what you want 2 or 4 wheel drive.. Bud that buggy body is so cool...


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

jenzorace said:


> Yeah I just bought a vendetta, the radio and receiver would not work. I installed a futaba radio and receiver, it now works fine. Its fun but cheap. My buddys got a rc18 with buds dabuggy body, now thats cool. the rc18t is way better than the vendetta. But i SMOKE my buddy with my stock mini t pro!!!! It all depends on what you want 2 or 4 wheel drive.. Bud that buggy body is so cool...




The Rc18b is for wheel drive thogh and so is the vendetta( the mni-t sucks ass)


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

i have heard that they are tied in speed but the vendetta wipes the rc18b in handling


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

they just came out with the Factoy Team RC18B. i have the RTR RC18B and that thing is amazing and fast. i raced it in the mini class at my local track on oval, the car was bone stock the only thing i did was change the front springs to gold and i beat the 2nd place guy (who had a RC18T with the reedy mini motor and reedy batterys) and beat him by 6 laps.


----------



## tnetzley (Feb 1, 2006)

in the magazine 18b is two mph faster but trust me just get the 18b it is much better


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would go with a rc18b, seen one run at the track and it was awesome,


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

rc18b. its really fast. plus i'm not a huge duratrax fan


----------



## Fortran (Mar 31, 2006)

i would say Rc18b too
i have a couple myself and nothing compares to it


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

hockeyman said:


> i have heard that they are tied in speed but the vendetta wipes the rc18b in handling


only if you dont know how to set up a 18b/18t. alot of smack talk at the 1/18th offroad nats and if you look at the final standings i think you would see that the 18b did a number on the vendetta lol


----------

